# Work opportunities in wheat belt



## Maneal_i (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi, 

Can anybody advice on the work opportunities that wheat belt region in Australia presents with. Also, if any one can guide in where to live (city) in if some body wants to work in wheatbelt region 

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Maneal_i said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody advice on the work opportunities that wheat belt region in Australia presents with. Also, if any one can guide in where to live (city) in if some body wants to work in wheatbelt region
> 
> Thanks


Not too many cities within reasonable commuting distance of wheat belts.
Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch is your go to for starters.


----------



## Maneal_i (Jun 3, 2010)

HI 
Thank for the reply !! is the wheatbelt region closer to Perth ? are there companies into agriculture located at perth


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Maneal_i said:


> HI
> Thank for the reply !! is the wheatbelt region closer to Perth ? are there companies into agriculture located at perth


WA has a wheat belt and there is also wheat and other grains produced in Victoria and also perhaps SA and NSW.
The WA region is not so close to Perth but there could be some farm equipment or flour mill companies near Perth.


----------

